# Paint.NET vs GIMP



## xlaire (Oct 5, 2010)

They're both free so which one is better?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 6, 2010)

They are both free, so why not try them both 

GIMP has a strange interface that can take some getting used to. But it's an incredibly capable bit of software.


----------



## Aladeptus (Oct 8, 2010)

Both are good. GIMP has a steeper learning curve but I like it better.


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't comment on Paint.net but I used GIMP for several years and didn't find the transition to PS to be too difficult. Obviously they're different programs, but the time I spent learning GIMP really helped to flatten the curve in going to PS.

Even after having transfered to PS, I'm still damn inpressed with what GIMP was able to do for free.

If you think you'll ever move to PS (or any other high-end program) it's worth considering which of the available free programs has the more similar interface.


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you looked at Photoscape?

If you don't mind spending a little money, look at what Corel has to offer: http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1192197450406#tabview=tab0

and Adobe has Elements: http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopel/


----------



## xlaire (Oct 11, 2010)

I've tried to download corel's photoshop pro but my computer doesn't like it so I've downloaded GIMP and found it ha a lot more features and produces better quality results than Pain.NET so I've ditched Paint.NET now.  Thanks for the help!:thumbup:


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 11, 2010)

I know you have made your decision.  But another point for Gimp is that it is not reliant on an internet connection in order to function and paint.net is, correct?

edit: typos


----------

